# What does yeast look like on a dog?



## greyshadows (Jan 30, 2012)

My one dog has redness in the crevices where her legs meet her body. It doesn't seem itchy to her and it's not bumpy. It is just smooth and red. Could it be yeast? If so what is the remedy? Or maybe just irritation?


----------

